# wiring diagram



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

clarion drx9375r 1997 model have no clue how to wireit


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Jul 1 2005, 01:57 PM
> *clarion drx9375r 1997 model have no clue how to wireit
> [snapback]3350848[/snapback]​*


um, u mean they didn't label the wires in the wiring harness?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

if it has the standard colors coming out

yellow = 12V constant
red = Ignition or 12v switched
blue = power antenna
blue/white = remote turn on (12v)(external amplifier)
orange = illumination/dimmer
black = ground

speaker colors 
white = left front positive
white/black = left front negative
gray = right front positive
gray/black = right front negative
green = left rear postive
green/black = left rear negative
violet = right rear positive
violet/black = right rear negative


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

couldn't find info for the 9375...closest i found was the 9575. which does not have a built in amp. so all it has is power hookup, and rca's.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

if this is what it is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW

and it didn't come with a manual, i can't tell ya.


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

yep thats it what is the silver thing i  dident get that or the remote


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Jul 1 2005, 04:29 PM
> *yep thats it what is the silver thing i  dident get that or the remote
> [snapback]3351443[/snapback]​*


Silver thing is an Equalizer/Digital Signal Processor.


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

do i have to have it?? :uh:


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trickedout65_@Jul 1 2005, 04:32 PM
> *do i have to have it?? :uh:
> [snapback]3351458[/snapback]​*


Why don't you go to Clarion's website and see if you can find an owner's manual. That will give you infinitely more information than you currently have.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 1 2005, 05:34 PM
> *Why don't you go to Clarion's website and see if you can find an owner's manual.  That will give you infinitely more information than you currently have.
> [snapback]3351467[/snapback]​*


it's not in there..first place i looked.


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

it has 3 pre amp outlets black grey and purple five wires red with blue lines, blue with red lines and a white line,black with brown lines,yellow with brown lines, and brown withblack lines and it has a thick wire with8 pin holes then it has on the case 13 pin conection and like a head phone jack


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

ttt


----------

